

BaconBizConf 2013: Bootstrapping Sketchnotes - joelhooks
http://joelhooks.com/blog/2013/06/06/my-sketchnotes-and-thoughts-from-baconbizconf-2013/

======
marcusneto
Absolutely amazing. Love these. Even showed them to my oldest son as he likes
to draw.

------
urlwolf
Idea: a subreddit or subHN (if that existed) for bootstrappers?

------
mustard76
These notes are frickin awesome! Thanks.

------
leonardsouza
Nice!

